# Mucus after sex



## Chanchita91

Every time me and hubby have sex, about 12-24 hours afterwards I get mucus discharge. It doesn't smell and it's white/clear with no blood, but it's fairly copious (1-2 tbsp maybe?) Should I be worried about this? Hubby is well endowed, could he be dislodging my plug from my cervix?


----------



## Fortune Cooki

If you orgasm you will have some white stuff. I usually have that and a mix of slightly green stuff from his sperm.


----------



## iwantabub

Omg I had this for first time today. I've been getting extra cm but this was even more for a little while... I think how u get wet when u get excited even of u don't orgasm maybe it's just extra heaps
From all the blood flow... Sorry if tmi lol


----------



## yoshy

Have you never noticed this before getting pregnant? I have something similar, but I'm fairly certain it's just the combination of his semen and my CM mixing and oozing out (sorry, tmi).

As long as it doesn't smell or have a funky colour, don't worry about it.

Also, I'm told that in general from the beginning of second tri or even before, you're likely to start having a large amount of CM in any case, so it may just be that.


----------



## Dani_Ldn

I am the opposite, in the way that hubby & I haven't even had sex since baby was conceived! With all the nausea I had in the 1st tri making me not at all in the mood to have anyone near me, now if I am not tired, I am having stretching pains & still not in the mood! Hubby is patient, but is starting to get a little frustrated (as am I!). I have never had a massive sex drive, but thought with pregnancy I might feel like sex more, but have had the opposite effect :(

How do you girls deal with all the pregnancy symptoms & still do the deed, do you forget any stretching once it starts (sorry if I am asking too many tmi questions, am just curious to know).


----------



## yoshy

With me, DH and I only had sex about twice during the entire first trimester. Since last week though, I've been feeling better and more in the mood, so things are almost back to normal.

I think it does very much depend on the person though. I have heard of people who don't feel like it the entire pregnancy (which sucks!)

I was looking forward to getting pregnant beforehand, cuz I figured it would be basically 9 months of sex whenever we wanted... (which is normally not the case cuz of Jewish family purity stuff - normally we have around three weeks on and two weeks off) how wrong I was...


----------



## penguins

We still DTD about 3-4 times a week. Usually when I have that type of mucus come out it's actually just semen or semen mixed with CM. As long as there isn't any blood I would not worry at all


----------



## Smudge101

I had the same thing even before I was pregnant. It's just semen :)


----------



## Chanchita91

Thanks ladies! I didn't think it was semen on its own as that is much thinner but it makes sense that it could be cm mixed with semen.


----------



## Lady H

Yep I get big gobs of the stuff that scared the pants off me at first, but it's approx same time frame post BD I get it too.


----------



## yoshy

Gross warning, but I've read that theoretically it can even keep coming out for a day or so in the normal way.


----------

